# modified push ups



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

im helping my missus and a friend out with a bit of training and the topic of modified push-ups came up. my missus's friend reckons they are done because of potential damage to the ovaries and or the pelvic floor.

is there any truth in this as i know that modified push ups are no way near as beneficial as "proper" push ups?

thanks in advance

rufs


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

No mate, they are used as an alternative to a full push up by way of being easier... ie you are supporting less of your bodyweight. A progression scheme might be, wall push ups, push ups on knees, full push ups, weighted push ups etc...


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

ausmaz said:


> No mate, they are used as an alternative to a full push up by way of being easier... ie you are supporting less of your bodyweight. A progression scheme might be, wall push ups, push ups on knees, full push ups, weighted push ups etc...


cheers for your reply mate, so basically the ideal should be working up to full push ups ya?


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Flight of stairs, a good place to start

Start a few up, work your way down


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

rufs said:


> cheers for your reply mate, so basically the ideal should be working up to full push ups ya?


Yeah, thats the goal.... bear in mind most (not all before i get flamed!) Trained women will struggle will struggle with full push ups never mind untrained... a good balanced program including upper back work and core work...planks etc tend to progress them better than just a $hitload of dodgy, shaky half push ups. E.g squats, rows, bench etc. All the good stuff!


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

^^^cheers mate


----------

